# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Lidl:Σετ πένσα ακροδεκτών

## SeAfasia

powerfix

*Θα την πάρω από γεννάτι μόνο και μόνο και ας έχω της stanley fat max με κόστος 20 ευρώ....* :Sad:

----------

marioland (17-08-16), 

street (17-08-16)

----------


## finos

http://www.lidl-hellas.gr/el/ergalei...etail&id=56544
ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ

----------


## SeAfasia

> http://www.lidl-hellas.gr/el/ergalei...etail&id=56544
> ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ



Βάγγο.....την πρέσσα εννοώ όχι το πολύμετρο....

----------


## finos

το κατάλαβα για να προλάβω κάποιον που πιθανόν θέλει να παρει

----------


## SeAfasia

> το κατάλαβα για να προλάβω κάποιον που πιθανόν θέλει να παρει




να σου πω,η κοπελιά δεν πάει παρέα με τα εργαλεία.Για "ξεκάρφωμα" την έχει το κατάστημα... :Lol: 
Να την πάρεις Βάγγο είναι βασικό εργαλείο "ξεγνυμνώματος" στο εργαστήριο μας.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## agis68

πάρετη Κώστα, δεν είναι κακή και το σετάκι είναι χρειαζούμδτενο...την έχω γύρω στα 4 χρόνια και έχω φτιάξει τις μηχανές μου σε πλεξούδες και συνδέσεις.....

Το πολύμετρο το έχει πάρει ο πατέρας μου για πολύ βασική χρήση και δεν είναι κακό....για βασικά θέματα αυτοκινήτου και σπιτιού...

----------


## SeAfasia

> πάρετη Κώστα, δεν είναι κακή και το σετάκι είναι χρειαζούμδτενο...την έχω γύρω στα 4 χρόνια και έχω φτιάξει τις μηχανές μου σε πλεξούδες και συνδέσεις.....
> 
> Το πολύμετρο το έχει πάρει ο πατέρας μου για πολύ βασική χρήση και δεν είναι κακό....για βασικά θέματα αυτοκινήτου και σπιτιού...




Μάλλον Άγις,από ότι βλέπω καλύπτει περισσότερες διατομές από την stanley fatmax:

P8160124.jpg

----------


## marioland

> http://www.lidl-hellas.gr/el/ergalei...etail&id=56544
> ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ



Γιατι? μιλας απο προσωπικη εμπειρια?

----------


## finos

ακριβως στην 3 ευδομαδα το power κουμπι kapout κι οι μετρήσεις στον ....... μια 18650 την έδειχνε 55ν

----------


## street

> ακριβως στην 3 ευδομαδα το power κουμπι kapout κι οι μετρήσεις στον ....... μια 18650 την έδειχνε 55ν



και ποια ακριβως η σχεση του με το θεμα ρε βαγγο ? μιλαμε για πρεσσα ακροδεκτων και οχι για πολυμετρο ( που παρεμπιπτοντος το συγκεκριμενο ειναι μια χαρα ερασιτεχνικο ) 

αν την αγορασεις κωστα τελικα  .... πες μας διαφορα κλπ κλπ  ξερεις να μην τα ξανα λεμε  ... :Biggrin:

----------


## DLS 33

Το Πολυμετρο παιδια. το πηρα και εγω, μια χαρα εργαζεται αναμεσα στα Τρακτερ και διαφορα αλλα τετοια εργαλεια.
   ακομα δεν χαλασε παντως !

----------


## SeAfasia

> και ποια ακριβως η σχεση του με το θεμα ρε βαγγο ? μιλαμε για πρεσσα ακροδεκτων και οχι για πολυμετρο ( που παρεμπιπτοντος το συγκεκριμενο ειναι μια χαρα ερασιτεχνικο ) 
> 
> αν την αγορασεις κωστα τελικα  .... πες μας διαφορα κλπ κλπ  ξερεις να μην τα ξανα λεμε  ...




θα την παρουσιάσω ολοκληρωμένα παίδες σίγουρα.... :Biggrin:

----------


## SProg

Το LIDL.Εταιρια κολοσσος (ναι ειναι μην ζοριζονται μερικοι).

Σου πουλαει αυτα που πουλαει,στην τιμη που τα πουλαει,στην ποιοτητα που τα πουλαει.Χαιρω πολυ το πολυμετρο δεν ειναι Fluke και δεν απευθυνεται σε επαγγελματιες δινοντας το 13euro.

Για καποιον ερασιτεχνη που δεν χρησιμοποιει τα εργαλεια σε βαριες δουλειες και καθημερινα, ολα τους τα πραγματα ειναι αριστα.

Κωστα δεν θα χαλασει η πενσα για την χρηση που την θελεις.Δηλαδη οι μαλακιες που παιρνουμε απο τους Κινεζους ειναι καλυτερης ποιοτητας;Ελεος.

----------

xsterg (12-08-18)

----------


## agis68

Συμφωνώ με τον Σάββα 

Κανείς για μια πιο εμεπριστατωμένη ερασιτεχνική χρήση δεν θα παιρνε οιοδήποτε τέτοιο απλό πολύμετρο....για τις βασικές δουλιές είναι καλά κυρίως σε ρεύματα DC από 24V και κάτω είναι μια χαρά.....Για επαγγελματική χρήση δεν θα το συζητάγαμε καθόλου  και παρακαλώ ας μην μπερδεύουμε αυτά τα δύο....Οταν μιλάμε για επαγγελματική χρήση εννοούμε οπουδήποτε εκτός σπιτού μας,αυτοκινητου μας ή οτιδήποτε "μας" είναι γιατί έχουμε λίγο μπερδευτεί και κυρίως μας παρακολουθούν νεότεροι να μάθουν τι σημαίνει το ένα και τι το άλλο.

Αν βάζω κλιπάκια συνέχεια σε συνεργείο που βάζουν ηλεκτρονικά / ηλεκτρικά αυτοκινήτου μοτό δεν θα ψωνίζω απο Lidl αυτό εξηπακούεται....

Τωρα σε μια πιο γενική κουβέντα με τα προιόντα της συγκεκριμένης φιίρμας σουπερμαρκετ (γιατί αυτό είναι όταν απο τον ίδιο διαδρομο και το ίδιο μαγαζί ψωνίζεις ντομάτες, ψωμί, καφέ και πολύμετρο ή οτι αλλο είναι) προσωπικά είμαι κατευχαριστημένος και έχει να κάνει αν κρατάει κάτι σε ποιανού το χέρι πέφτει αυτό που κρατάει.....δώσε έναν rigol παλμογράφο των 1200 ευρώ σε άσχετο φοιτητη θα στον κάνει αγνώριστο δώστον και στον σωστό χρ'ηστη και εκείνος πραγματικά θα σου πει τι αξίζει και θα δεις οτι θα τον έχει για εικόνισμα.....αυτό ισχύει για οτιδήποτε....πιάνουμε στα χεράκια μας....αρα είναι άσχετο με φίρμες, μάρκες, τιμές.


Κώστα πάρτη τη πένσα και θα με θυμηθείς εγώ έφτιαξα πλεξούδες 3 μηχανών με αυτή ολοκληρωμένα....ανευ προβληματισμών

Κώστα μια επισήμανση...το όνομα μου είναι αρχαίο Σπαρτιάτικο και κλίνεται δεν είμαι σουηδός
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%86%CE%B3%CE%B9%CF%82


Ο Αγις
Του Αγι
Τον Αγι

----------


## Panoss

> Δηλαδη οι μαλακιες που παιρνουμε απο τους Κινεζους ειναι καλυτερης ποιοτητας;Ελεος.



Κι οι Γερμανοί (το Lidl) από τους Κινέζους τα παίρνουν.
Εγώ πάντως, όσο μπορώ, δεν αγοράζω από τους Γερμανούς.

----------


## SProg

> Εγώ πάντως, όσο μπορώ, δεν αγοράζω από τους Γερμανούς.



Γιατι;Επειδη ειναι σε ολα ανωτεροι απο εμας πλεον;Ειδαμε το τροπο και τη συμπεριφορα των ελληνικων Super.

Πριν μια εβδομαδα στη Κεφαλονια ειχα στην ιδια αποσταση και Super ελληνικο και LIDL.Ειπα να παρω απο το Super.Το κιλο ακτινιδια *7eu*.

Δεν ετυχε,αυτη ειναι η νοοτροπια μας.Οτι φαμε,οτι πιουμε και οτι αρπαξει ο κωλος μας.

----------


## Panoss

> Γιατι;Επειδη ειναι σε ολα ανωτεροι απο εμας πλεον;



1. Έχουν αγοράσει το σύμπαν, τους ανήκουν τα πάντα, κι αυτό δεν μου αρέσει.
2. Προτιμάω να ενισχύω ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις.
3. Το 'ανώτεροι' δεν το σχολιάζω.
4. Θεωρώ ότι κάθε φορά που αγοράζω κάτι, ψηφίζω. Η πραγματική μου ψήφος είναι τότε και όχι κάθε φορά που γίνονται εκλογές.

----------


## SProg

Σχολιασε.Ανεφερε με επιχειρηματα τομεις που ειμαστε ανωτεροι τοσο οικονομικα οσο σε θεματα συμπεριφορας/νοοτροπιας.

----------


## Panoss

Το να λες ότι υπάρχουν 'κατώτεροι' και 'ανώτεροι' λαοί δεν είναι ο ορισμός του ρατσισμού;
Για μένα οι λαοί δεν είναι έτσι ή αλλιώς, υπάρχουν Γερμανοί (ή Έλληνες, ή ο,τιδήποτε) που είναι έτσι και Γερμανοί (ή Έλληνες, ή ο,τιδήποτε) που είναι 'αλλιώς' ή 'παραλλιώς'.
Το να τσουβαλιάζεις ένα λαό (είτε σε καλό είτε σε κακό τσουβάλι) δεν το βρίσκω σωστό.
π.χ οι βρωμερότεροι άνθρωποι που 'χω συναντήσει στη ζωή μου ήταν...Ελβετοί.
Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Ότι οι Ελβετοί είναι βρωμιάρηδες;

Τέσπα, δεν αναφέρομαι σε ποιότητες λαών, αλλά σε συμφέροντα.
Και τα συμφέροντά μας, πιστεύω, δεν συμπλέουν με των Γερμανών, αντίθετα συγκρούονται.
Κι ο σφιχτός εναγκαλισμός μας μαζί τους έχει αποβεί μοιραίος για μας και πολύ ευεργετικός γι αυτούς.

Όπως και να 'χει το παρόν θέμα δεν είναι για πολιτικές συζητήσεις, οπότε σταματάω εδώ.

----------


## Prithan

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Σάββα.





> Γιατι;Επειδη ειναι σε ολα ανωτεροι απο εμας πλεον;Ειδαμε το τροπο και τη συμπεριφορα των ελληνικων Super.
> 
> Πριν μια εβδομαδα στη Κεφαλονια ειχα στην ιδια αποσταση και Super ελληνικο και LIDL.Ειπα να παρω απο το Super.Το κιλο ακτινιδια *7eu*.
> 
> Δεν ετυχε,αυτη ειναι η νοοτροπια μας.Οτι φαμε,οτι πιουμε και οτι αρπαξει ο κωλος μας.

----------


## SProg

Ποιος μιλησε για φυλες;

Για κρατη σου μιλαω εγω.Το Γερμανικο κρατος εχει εκατονταδες φυλες.Το θεμα ειναι πως συμπεριφερονται σαν συνολο/κρατος και τι ισχυ εχει το κρατος τους.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

H πένσα είναι καλή τελικά να πάω να την πάρω?
Αυτό είναι το θέμα μας και ας αφήσουμε που θα πάνε αρχικά τα χρήματά μου, αφού τελικά Ελβετία θα καταλήξουν όπως και της "ελληνικής" αλυσίδας Μαρινόπουλος, οπότε με κόφτει πως θα φτάσουν εκεί?

----------


## SProg

Κουβεντα να γινεται Γιωργο μεχρι καποιος να την αγορασει και να απαντησει  :Very Happy:  .Και εφοσον μιλαμε πολιτισμενα νομιζω ολα κομπλε.

----------


## Panoss

> Ποιος μιλησε για φυλες;
> Για κρατη σου μιλαω εγω.







> Γιατι;Επειδη ειναι σε ολα *ανωτεροι* απο εμας πλεον;



Νόμιζα με το 'ανώτεροι' αναφερόσουνα στους Γερμανούς, δεν κατάλαβα ότι εννοούσες 'ανώτεροι γερμανικοί κράτη', λάθος μου.

----------


## SeAfasia

Η Γερμανία έχει τα θεματά της όσον αφορά την οικονομία της,να είστε σίγουροι,αλλά αν καταφέρω να σας δείξω φώτο απο ασύρματο της telefugen από Γερμανικό Στούκας θα δείτε ότι οι τύποι για την εποχή τους ήταν προχώ..Δεν είναι τυχαίο κράτος
Το Σάββατο θα πάω στον παππού που έχει δύο κομμάτια από τον ασύρματο.....υπομονή!!!

----------


## DLS 33

ωραια ! Ας περιμενουμε τοτε, να ερθει και την αγοραζουμε ολοι μαζι !

----------


## sakisr

> H πένσα είναι καλή τελικά να πάω να την πάρω?
> Αυτό είναι το θέμα μας και ας αφήσουμε που θα πάνε αρχικά τα χρήματά  μου, αφού τελικά Ελβετία θα καταλήξουν όπως και της "ελληνικής" αλυσίδας  Μαρινόπουλος, οπότε με κόφτει πως θα φτάσουν εκεί?



Εγω τη Πεμπτη το πρωι θα παω να την παρω.Με γνωμονα το οτι εχω αγορασει μεχρι τωρα δουλευει αψογα πιστευω οτι κι αυτη θα ειναι μια χαρα.
Παραδειγμα...Ειχα πανω απο χρονο το κολλητηρι μπαταριας μεσα στη βαλιτσα της δουλειας με αλκαλικες μπαταριςες μεσα και πριν μια βδομαδα σε ενα στησιμο ηχοληψιας χρειαστηκε να κολλησω ενα βυσμα.Επειδη ο ηλεκτρολογος του χωρου δεν ειχε δωσει ακομη ρευμα το εβγαλα απο το κουτι και πατησα το κουμπι με μιση καρδια....Και ομως, σε δευτερολεπτα ζεσταθηκε και κολλησε το καλωδιο τελεια!
Τι να πω?Παρ' ολο που δε παω τους Γερμανους και το εχω γραψει και σε αλλη κουβεντα τα εργαλεια που πουλαει το συγκεκριμενο καταστημα ειναι αξιοπιστα και πολυ δυσκολα χαλανε....
Μονο το κολλητηρι με τη βαση μου την εκανε γιατι δεν ειχε ανταλλακτικες μυτες και αυτη που φορουσε χαλασε γρηγορα!Φυσικα αν βρω κατι που να ταιριαζει θα δουλεψει και παλι.

----------


## Nemmesis

Για κοιτάξτε λίγο εδώ  :Very Happy:  http://www.banggood.com/8-inch-Adjus...p-1060992.html 
είναι ο αυθεντικός Κινέζος και είναι μια χαρά.. εδώ τον βρίσουμε πριν βαφτιστεί Κινέζος... τον έχω αγοράσει και είναι μια χαρά... εγώ πάντως για τον απογυμνωτή το ήθελα  (και δικαιώθηκα γιατί δουλεύει τελεία ) μιας και crimper εχω..

----------


## sakisr

Παναγιωτη, αν το εργαλειο ερθει χωρις ελαττωμα και το σεβαστεις θα δουλευει αψογα για πολυ καιρο.Το κακο ειναι οτι με το καπιταλ κοντρολ δεν μπορουμε να παραγγελνουμε απο Κινα, ειδικα απο το συγκεκριμενο σαιτ!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Παναγιωτη, αν το εργαλειο ερθει χωρις ελαττωμα και το σεβαστεις θα δουλευει αψογα για πολυ καιρο.Το κακο ειναι οτι με το καπιταλ κοντρολ δεν μπορουμε να παραγγελνουμε απο Κινα, ειδικα απο το συγκεκριμενο σαιτ!



Μαλλον το συγκεκριμένο είναι το μοναδικό που περνάει η πιστωτική.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παναγιωτη, αν το εργαλειο ερθει χωρις ελαττωμα και το σεβαστεις θα δουλευει αψογα για πολυ καιρο.Το κακο ειναι οτι με το καπιταλ κοντρολ δεν μπορουμε να παραγγελνουμε απο Κινα, ειδικα απο το συγκεκριμενο σαιτ!



με χρεωστική alpha έχω κάνει πάνω 400Ε αγορές από το site αυτο... τα Χριστούγεννα πήρα ένα umi rome κάπου στα 120ε και δεν είχα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα, και ebay και futurlec, tem κλπ κλπ κανένα πρόβλημα... με την κολοκαρτα της εθνικής μόνο ebay και αυτό όχι σε όλους τους sellers

----------


## JOUN

Μηπως να ξαναδοκιμασετε αν περνανε οι αγορες σας;Την τελευταια βδομαδα εγω αγορασει απο Κινα,Αγγλια,Ιαπωνια με την πιστωτικη της Εθνικης αλλα και με Paypal και περασαν ολες αμεσως.
To Revolut το εχω αφησει στην ακρη..

Α! και aliexpress και Amazon UK περασε.

----------


## agis68

το bangood δεν είχε ποτέ θέμα με capital control πέρναγε αερα πατέρα.....Και έχει καλά πράγματα σε λογικές τιμές....δίνει και κουπόνια εκπτώσεων σε αγορές πάνω από κάποια ποσά.....απλά το ebay εχει ανταγωνισμό γιατί είναι πολλά μαγαζιά σε ένα και βρίσκεις ηλεκτρονικά κια ότιτόε άλλο θέλεις σε πολύ προσιτές τιμές....Εγώ με το ebay ξανάφτιαξα την chopper μηχανή μου με πολύ λίγα λεφτά....όταν ο Ελληνας εδώ ήθελε για μια τσιμούχα 70 ευρώ και ένας τύπος στην Αγγλία μου έδωσε όλο το σετ!!! με 23 ευρώ τότε κατάλαβα την αξία του ebay. Δυστυχουν το cc χτύπησε σε αγορές μέσω ebay αλλά υπάρχουν από φινιστρίνια μέχρι παράθυρα και πόρτες παράκαμψης....thank God the NETworld!!!

Αν σας βγάζει οιοδήποτε μήνυμα οτι δεν μπορεί να γίνει αγορά, απλά περιμένετε 1-2 24ωρα και ξαναδοκιμάστε αφού καθαρίστε τα cookies

Amazon επίσης δουλεύει κανονικά

----------


## sakisr

Προσπαθησα πολλες φορες και στο Bangood και στο AliExpress αλλα με μπλοκαριζε η τραπεζα.Τελευταια βρηκα το Wish με πολυ καλες τιμες και επειδη εχει και καποιο μικρο ποσο για την αποστολη οι παραγγελιες ερχονται πολυ γρηγορα!Σε 10-14 μερες το πολυ παρελαβα χθες πραγματα και σε πολυ καλη ποιοτητα!

----------


## vasilis1

Από αρχές αυγουστου όπως έχει αναφερθεί κατ επανάληψη έχουν γίνει αλλαγές στους ελέγχους κίνησης κεφαλαίων και μπορουμε να αγοράζουμε οπως παλιά.

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo K50a40 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sakisr

Πηρα σημερα τη πενσα απο το Lidl και ειναι μια χαρα!Ρυθμιζει παχος καλωδιου και ξεφτιζει και το ψιλο καλωδιακι στο κλιπ της 9βολτης (1mm περιπου) επισης εχει ρυθμιση για το βαθος που θα πατησει το καλωδιο!Στις δοκιμες με διαφορες διατομες δουλεψε καλα και φαινεται αρκετα στιβαρο!
Ο χρονος θα δειξει!.....

----------


## DLS 33

την πηρα και εγω., αλλα ειδα και αυτην που φαινεται καλυτερη....
http://www.stereotiki.gr/store4/force-6805.html

----------


## sakisr

Δημητρη είναι ακριβώς ή ίδια!

----------


## sakisr

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66354Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66355Οι διαφορες ελαχιστες, μονο στη κεφαλη, και στα γραμματα που ειναι πρεσσαριστα...Ο Γερμανος δινει και το κουτι με ενα σωρο βυσματακια...Και ειναι και made in GermanΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 66356

----------


## DLS 33

Μα στην κεφαλη ειναι το θεμα...
   Βλεπω οτι εχει καποιες βιδες, (εκει που γινεται η ρυθμιση) ενω στου ΛΙΔΛ ειναι πρεσσαριστες ?

  Και σε αλλες που ειδα πιο ακριβες , εχουν ολες βιδες στην κεφαλη....

----------


## sakisr

Οι βιδες και το πρεσσαριστο δεν επηρεαζουν τη κοπη.Και στις δυο η ρυθμιση γινεται απο την μεγαλη βιδα στην αριστερη μερια.
Η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι στη κεφαλη του Lidl τα δοντακια ειναι απο αλλο υλικο (ατσαλι) και φαινονται οτι ειναι προσθετα στη κεφαλη.
Δουλευει καλα, αυτο εχει σημασια!Και μη ξεχνας 12.99 και made in Germany!

----------


## SeAfasia

Πάιδες,μόλις πρόλαβα να πάρω το προτελευταίο κομμάτι,κατά τα άλλα λέμε για το ποιόν των Γερμανών,τεσπα μερικές φώτο:

----------

street (26-08-16)

----------


## sakisr

Λογικα πρεπει να υπαρχει και μια πατεντα αλλιως θα ηταν ολοιδιες.Ποσο πηρες τη STANLEY?

----------


## SeAfasia

> Λογικα πρεπει να υπαρχει και μια πατεντα αλλιως θα ηταν ολοιδιες.Ποσο πηρες τη STANLEY?



ένα εικοσάρι Σάκη....
P8250135.jpgP8250136.jpgP8250137.jpg

----------


## sakisr

Παντως Κωστα ασχετως κοστους, αν προσεχεις τα εργαλεια σου οσο εγω που θα γερασω μαζι τους...χαχαχαχαχα...δε κανω πλακα εχω εργαλεια απο το '80, θα τα εχεις και συ για πολυ καιρο.
Μια σοφη κουβεντα που ακουσα πολυ μικρος μεσα σε ενα εργαστηριο ηταν να εχω το καταλληλο εργαλειο για τη καταλληλη δουλεια.Ετσι δε θα χαλασει ποτε γιατι θα κανει μονο αυτο για το οποιο κατασκευαστηκε!Και αν κρινω που εχω ακομα εργαλεια του παππου μου και του θειου ηταν σωστο!

----------


## paulk

Για δείτε αυτό
http://www.banggood.com/Upgraded-Ver...html?utmid=925
Ίδια δεν είναι?
Στα 7.70 ευρώ

----------


## SeAfasia

> Για δείτε αυτό
> http://www.banggood.com/Upgraded-Ver...html?utmid=925
> Ίδια δεν είναι?
> Στα 7.70 ευρώ



στα 11.29 ευρω....δεν είνα ή *ίδια* κοίτα την κεφαλή προσεκτικά, αλλά πάρτη από Ελλάδα...για ξεκάρφωμα!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## paulk

> στα 11.29 ευρω....δεν είνα ή *ίδια* κοίτα την κεφαλή προσεκτικά, αλλά πάρτη από Ελλάδα...για ξεκάρφωμα!!!



7.70 μου το βγάζει γιατί είναι σε προσφορά vip ..
το πείρα απο lidl χθές το πρωί...
εγώ ίδια τα βλέπω :P :P :P :P :P

----------


## ninolas

Επίσης παιδιά πήρα και εγώ την πένσα και την εργαλειοθήκη με την καστάνια την μικρή στα 12,99€
Καλά εργαλεία τίμια για τα λεφτά τους !

----------


## street

κανει γρατσ γρστσ ?  :Lol:

----------


## ninolas

> κανει γρατσ γρστσ ?



όχι γρατσ γρουτσ  :Lol:   :Tongue2:

----------


## sakisr

Αν και το εξαντλησαμε το θεμα πιστευω οτι ειναι κλασσικη περιπτωση αντιγραφης ακριβειας απο κινεζομαγαζο.
Η πενσα του Lidl γραφει made in Germany!Τωρα το θεμα ειναιο ποιος αντεγραψε ποιον?

----------


## ninolas

> Αν και το εξαντλησαμε το θεμα πιστευω οτι ειναι κλασσικη περιπτωση αντιγραφης ακριβειας απο κινεζομαγαζο.
> Η πενσα του Lidl γραφει made in Germany!Τωρα το θεμα ειναιο ποιος αντεγραψε ποιον?



Το βασικό είναι ότι είναι καλή,στο πακέτο έχει ακροδέκτες και είναι σε καλή τιμή!

----------


## picdev

Τη πήρα τη πρέσα και το προβολέα λεντ , ωραία φένεται η πρέσα, τα πενσάκια δεν πρόλαβα, αλλά μια φορα ειχα παει στο λιντλ ελληνικου και ειχε πολλά εργαλεία ανεξαρτήτως προσφοράς , 
θα περάσω μια βόλτα αύριο

----------


## hackertom

Και εγω την πήρα παιδιά. Μακάρι να διάβαζα το θέμα νωρίτερα βέβαια ...

----------


## alefgr

Εγώ πήρα μια κινέζικη από ebay, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω το τι ακριβώς ρυθμίζουν οι δύο βίδες που έχει μπροστά στη κεφαλή. Φυσικά δεν υπήρχε κανένα φυλλάδιο στη συσκευασία που να εξηγεί το πώς δουλεύει.

----------


## kioan

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, η πένσα υπάρχει από χτες στα καταστήματα.

----------


## VirusX2

Τελικά αξίζει; Σκέφτομαι να πάω μια βόλτα αύριο από εκεί..

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

προσωπικα δεν με εχει ικανοποιησει η κατασκευη αυτης της πρεσσας. Στην απογυμνωση ειναι πολυ καλη και η ρυθμιση παχους καλωδιου πολυ χρησιμη. Αλλα σαν πρεσσα δεν βαζει αρκετη δυναμη και δεν επιτελειται σωστη εφαρμογη της τριχας του χαλκου για να σφιξει. Οποτε οσο δυναμη και αν βαζω μετα τραβωντας με λιγη δυναμη ξεγλιστραει το καλωδιο απο τον ακροδεκτη. Δεν ξερω αν δεν κανω κατι σωστα, αλλα την εχω καταργησει για αυτη τη χρηση και σαν πρεσσα χρησιμοποιω ενα αλλο εργαλειο παλι του λιντλ, που ειναι σαν καβουρας (με το πυρακι) αλλα σε ενα σημειο στις σιαγονες ειναι ετσι φτιαγμενος που ασκει τεραστια πιεση σε οτι βαλεις κανει τρομερο μοχλο και ασκει δυναμη που δεν μπορω να ασκησω με την πρεσσα.

----------


## mtzag

Την εχω παρει και ειναι σε ολα αχρηστη... στην κυριολεξια αχρηστη.Αντιθετως καποιες αλλες λιγο ποιο ακριβες που πηρα απο banggood ειναι φοβερα εργαλεια.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Την εχω παρει και ειναι σε ολα αχρηστη... στην κυριολεξια αχρηστη.Αντιθετως καποιες αλλες λιγο ποιο ακριβες που πηρα απο banggood ειναι φοβερα εργαλεια.



άχρηστη γιατί;
Μια stanley που αγόρασα είναι φασόν...

----------


## kioan

Εγώ την είχα αγοράσει με σκοπό να την χρησιμοποιώ μόνο για απογύμνωση. Για ακροδέκτες και ακροχιτώνια έχω διαφορετικές πένσες ετσι κι αλλιώς. 

Με την λειτουργία της για απογύμνωση είμαι ευχαριστημένος και θα την πρότεινα για αυτήν την χρήση.

Ακροδέκτες μία φορά έβαλα με αυτήν, ως λύση ανάγκης. Τους έβαλα μια χαρά μεν, αλλά με περισσότερο κόπο και με λίγη παραμόρφωση περισσότερη από οση θα έπρεπε. 

Αν βάζεις συχνά ακροδέκτες, πάρε κάποια άλλη με τα κατάλληλα φαρδιά καλούπια. Για ακροχιτώνια προτείνω αυτές με τις εξαγωγικές σιαγώνες που κλείνουν ομοιόμορφα. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## mtzag

Του lidl ειναι ωραια μονο απο εμφανιση στην πραξη δεν κανει τιποτα στην κυριολεξια ακομα και η ξεγυμνωση των καλωδιων δεν δουλευει καλα κανει ζημια στα καλωδια.

Εχω παρει αυτες και τις εχω καταευχαριστηθει κανουνε επαγγελματικη δουλεια (αμα τις παρετε απο το κινεζικο banggood βαλτε tariff insurance μην εχετε τιποτα μπλεξιματα με το τελωνειο)
Επισης πολυ σημαντικο η τιμη ειναι ποιο χαμηλη απο 8 εως 30% υπαρχουνε διαφορα κουπονια 
https://eu.banggood.com/Wholesale-Wa...u-1074842.html
https://www.banggood.com/AWG-22-10-0...p-1110161.html
https://www.banggood.com/28-18AWG-0_...p-1137053.html

----------


## SeAfasia

> Του lidl ειναι ωραια μονο απο εμφανιση στην πραξη δεν κανει τιποτα στην κυριολεξια ακομα και η ξεγυμνωση των καλωδιων δεν δουλευει καλα κανει ζημια στα καλωδια.
> 
> Εχω παρει αυτες και τις εχω καταευχαριστηθει κανουνε επαγγελματικη δουλεια (αμα τις παρετε απο το κινεζικο banggood βαλτε tariff insurance μην εχετε τιποτα μπλεξιματα με το τελωνειο)
> Επισης πολυ σημαντικο η τιμη ειναι ποιο χαμηλη απο 8 εως 30% υπαρχουνε διαφορα κουπονια 
> https://eu.banggood.com/Wholesale-Wa...u-1074842.html
> https://www.banggood.com/AWG-22-10-0...p-1110161.html
> https://www.banggood.com/28-18AWG-0_...p-1137053.html



τις έχω και αυτές.....αλλά από Ελλάδα στην ίδια τιμή πάνω κάτω...

----------

